# Sick Brom



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

This brom is sick. Can you help me treat it? The second picture is the green tree frog that seems to sleep in the middle of it every day and could be contributing to the illness.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to know as well. I have had problems with some of my broms which I had to discard. If you have broms too close to each other without air-circulation, they get scale. I would also want to hear from others what you have.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Common Bromeliad Bacterial Disease – Bacterial Leaf Spot


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry Second Picture..


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Ed, always count on you...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

More than likely a fungal infection. Toss it. There is no saving this plant.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking at it again. Tear this tank down and bleach clean it. Toss everything. Start fresh.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

An excuse to change! Thanks, I suspected as much..


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The frog may also carry the bacteria into your new viv. If he does it will recur---you may want to consider putting him in a viv with less important plants, isolating him from your plants or treating him for the bacteria too...

Bacterial Leaf Spot


----------



## reptij (Jul 14, 2010)

Ive seen that happen before and i always thought it was just too wet for them.. as far as tearing your whole tank down.. how big is your tank?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

To the surprise of my frog, I removed the brom from the tank and also the philodendron which showed some small signs of the leaf spots. The frog only jumped out twice during this process. This is a 18x18x18 zoomed and isn't overly humid. The remainder of the plants, a fern, creeping fig, button fern and mother in law tongue are the only things remaining. If the "leaf spot" isn't dangerous for the tree frogs, I will leave the tank be for now. The frogs are about three years old and I plan on redoing the whole thing when they are gone. Thanks for the help..


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Probably this is a casualty of buying from a large-scale nursery where disease is more prevalent due to over-crowding. Finding good online vendors like the sponsors on this site will reduce the risk of this happening, as well as plant QT and being educated about the various signs of plant disease, namely if you have rare plants you are keeping.


----------

